# ????s for the Minn Guys



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My daughter has an appt at the Mayo (sp) Clinic on the 14th of Nov. Just wondering if there are any hunting stores or maybe a place to watch live birds. Not looking to hunt. Just would be nice to have a place to go to get my mind off of things. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm not super familiar with the Rochester area but i know they shoot a lot of geese out there. You should be able to get outa town a little in farm country and see a lot of birds. Also depending on how far you want to drive, Cabela's is almost exactly 40 miles west of Rochester. It is one of their museum like stores that you could spend an entire afternoon at. Best wishes to your daughter.
Ted


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

If you are driving through Elk River/Rogers area, there is a New Cabela's that just opened like a month ago. Or else if youre willing to drive a little ways to Owatonna from Rochester to Cabela's (the one Bandcollector mentioned). As that I dont know much about Rochester but played hockey there a few times and there were always alot geese flying over the arena, you could probably check out the river and maybe they'll be on the river? Hope all is well.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

PC, hope everything goes ok with your daughter.

Go to the lake in town and you will see all the geese on the roost. Cabela's in Owatonna.

God Bless


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

The lake is called silver lake and it is sick with geese and ducks. even has some true black ducks. It is down town just of off broadway, right before the Wendy's.

Good luck with your daughter. 
Mayo is the best.

____________________________________
Cutt EM' Boyz


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info and especially the well wishes.


----------



## tbuc (Mar 11, 2005)

Silver Lake will be loaded with geese. You'll see enough bands to make you sick. Just take Broadway north from Mayo and take a right on 7th street and you'll see Silver Lake and the park on the north side of the street. Pull in to the parking lot or whatever.

You could also watch birds just east of town past the prison where they feed in the DNR corn fields and soccer fields. You'd take 4th St. SE to the east to get there.

There's also a Gander Mountain in town, but it's not one of their better stores. Take Broadway south from Mayo and just after you cross Hwy 14 it will be off on your right behind an Outback Steakhouse.

Take Hwy 14 west to I-35 in Owatonna and north on I-35 to get to Cabelas. That's about a 40 minute drive.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chop,
I had no idea..Hope all goes well. If you get to the Cabelas in Rogers. Swing into the footwear department and say hi to Cody!!!
God Bless


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

my mom grew up in rochester, i've been there visiting my grand parents and saw simply crazy numbers of geese at silver lake. i have cousins that once upon a time did really well hunting around there, but guides funded by local businesses have locked everything up and made the birds smart as can be with constant harassment and huge permanent spreads, so im told.


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

PC...Hope all goes well with your daughter. It's THE place around here to get answers.

I lived in Rochester for a summer and would drive my bike down to Silver Lake on Sundays to feed the geese. Take a loaf of bread, some of them will take a piece right out of your hand. Lots of Giant Canada's roost there and it's where that strain was isolated and repropagated from.

If only those geese knew there was a crazy serial killer in their midst...  JC


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Porkchop...........We've been to Rochester 6 times in the last 3 years with my 9-yr-old son.......who loves to go with me waterfowling.....he likes Rochester because of the geese...........he's doing great, so hope all goes well for you. They are simply the most amazing doctors I've ever dealt with.....and the most professional. As a side, about 8-10 miles north of Rochester on 52 is an elk farm where they don't cut the horns at all..............you'll see some amazing bulls out there.........it's a neat spot.....probably 2-300 acres..........and the geese will be thick at Silver lake too. Good luck.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Porkchop, I'm sorry to hear that you have a Mayo appointment scheduled in your family. I hope it all goes well, and wish health and happiness for you all.


----------

